# toddler cries at night about ankle pain



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

My almost 3-year-old daughter occasionally wakes up at night crying. She says she has 'ouchie' in her ankles. This has been ongoing on and off for a few months now. She hasn't fallen or anything, I don't see any wounds, and she runs normally during the day. When I ask her about it in the daytime, she says no pain at all. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Other than growing pains, or something with the way she is lying in her bed at night, I don't really know. You might want to bring it up to her pediatrician at her next check up. Could it be related to something she is dreaming?


----------



## crunchymama19 (Apr 9, 2011)

I would say growing pains. I had them growing up (always at night), as well as my oldest and now my 3.5 year old gets them sometimes. I remember how much they hurt! My ped said it's normal, particularly since little ones don't usually drink enough water (they are too busy!). If you increase water intake and maybe add some magnesium to her diet it may help. But of course if it concerns you, bring it up to your ped to rule anything else out.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Two things come to mind, anemia, which can cause leg cramps and MMR vaccination which can cause joint pain.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

My 2.5 year old son has had that twice. He whimpered/cried and slept so light he woke often for hours after he went to sleep. Last night I had to walk him for a while at 11 pm before he fell asleep again for the rest of the night. The first time was probably 6 months ago.

I take it to be growing pains. And he hadn't had an MMR before the first time it happened.

It didn't seem to be muscular. His legs and feet looked normal. He says it is his feet/ankles that hurt. He did have a really active day yesterday and I wondered if that had something to do with it.

My sister suffered sore joints all the time as a child. Luckily I never have.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies! The pediatrician checked all of my dd's joints and concluded her crying is most likely from growing pains. She said it's not a concern unless the pain is consistently in the same joint, in which case blood tests and x-ray would be warranted. I was concerned because my dd woke up screaming in pain a few times last week. I never experienced growing pains and have no idea.


----------

